# Z7 wait time



## slim limb (Dec 29, 2009)

*wait time Z7*

last word i got was 5 weeks out the door.


----------



## TR200 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Z7*

I ordered a Lost Camo 60lb recieved within 3 weeks of ordering.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Z7*

yea i heard somewhere around a month so 4weeks which isnt bad at all


----------



## ldmiller (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice I've goten threw the first week and a half.

Very excited to get my hands on the "Black Widow".......black limbs and riser with red accessories


----------



## BuCk_CoMmAnDeR (Dec 29, 2009)

I've heard the all black have been taking 7-8 weeks....I ordered a all camo on Dec. 14th and I'm still waiting so hopefully soon :shade:


----------



## Wrinkleneck (Dec 1, 2009)

A1 Archery in Hudson Wisconsin has like 10 Z7's on hand in camo. I will be picking my Z7 up tonite:tongue:


----------



## james g (Aug 26, 2009)

*all black z7*

just got my all black z7 today order it dec 5 but its worth the weight shot it tonight i really like it a lot


----------

